# My "$5.00" tank setup/Growout tank.



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

I picked up this thank from gklaw yesterday & just got it setup with my rock & stuff.
I've had it running since last night but didn't get the fish,rocks,wood & caves in until about an hour ago.

Don't mind my background, I working on a DIY 3D BG.
But I've seen this roll of vinyl(or something) wallpaper rock BG I might just buy...(A rona)
It looks pretty close to the real thing too.

My lil RD/Midas is growing out in here while, I look for a 125G-180G for the near future.
I have 2 runts from my Texacons in with him to keep his "Alpha status".
Just moved them out of my QT tank.

His "inner devil" is starting to show the last few days.
He's been doing a lot of lip locking, with one of the Texacons.
The RD is showing a lil battle wound on his bottom lip.
I didn't realize the lil runts had tiny teeth.
It's all good, no real harm/damage done.

I managed to snap a few pix of him in his new "temporary digs".
He's faded a bit from the move, but I'll get some more once he settles in.
His bars really show when he's "pushing his weight" around.

Let me know what yo guys think.














































Thanks again for the tank Gordon!!!


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Now for the fish:
































































I guess there's no more 4 pic limit per post.:bigsmile:


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Here's a few pix I took with my crappy cam, since I didn't have my good camera charged.
These were taken last week, before the move.

Here's what he looks like with his bars if full color.




























I had to get this guy to add to my RD/Midas collection.
I've never seen one in person with bars.
The bars are what really sold me on this lil guy.


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks good for "$5.00." Nice and simple. Nothing too extravagant.


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Yup just bare bones, a few caves for the fish, & what ever plants that "survived" from my planted attempt. :lol:
The plants won't last long, the fish are picking away @ them. :bigsmile:

I might play around with the rocks a bit, or add some more wood.

Best $5.00 I spent this week.
:bigsmile:


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Well done. A lot of goodness per buck!


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Strange that I'm still not getting Emails about replies.
I've restarted,rebooted,logout clear cookies, etc.

$5.00 was for the tank only, I just had the rest of the stuff laying around from a tank that sprung a leak.
Still a really great deal IMO.:bigsmile:

My RD's bars are coming back, & the runts are coloring up too,but I wanna rearrange the tank a bit more... 
I guess it's better to stress them out sooner than later.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Spend the $5 at Golden Arches this morning. Thanks for lunch


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Your welcome. 
My $5.00 will last longer than yours Gordon. :bigsmile:

I had no idea that the other tank was a 37G?
I might have grabbed that 1 too.
Must resist... Trying to downsize too.
I only want a few large tanks, & not so many medium tanks running.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

`GhostDogg´ said:


> Your welcome.
> My $5.00 will last longer than yours Gordon. :bigsmile:
> 
> I had no idea that the other tank was a 37G?
> ...


I resisted to sell it for a long time as well. But need more space for my other toys in my garage  Hoping to post a picture FS soon.


----------

